# 독사신론: 효효(嘵嘵)



## Avant Gardener

Dear All,

I am reading 신채호's 독사신론 (讀史新論), and the following line really has me flummoxed:

"그런즉 내가 효효(嘵嘵)의 도(道)를 즐기는 것은 아니나, 또한 어찌 효효(嘵嘵)의 명분(名分)을 피하겠는가."

Does anyone have any idea what is meant by 효효(嘵嘵) here? I thought it might be a classical or Japanese-inflected expression, but I'm having trouble tracking down any leads.

Thank you!


----------



## CharlesLee

Hello Avant Gardener,

효효(嘵嘵) means 'to wail'.

嘵嘵 can also be translated as 'noisy due to the cry; conversation'.

It's not a Japanese thing at all but classical, yes.

Too much information : You must have read the previous context and there were ethnic categories.

One of them looked like this. He's so hot !!!








Lee,


----------



## Fort Lee

English speaker's Reading 독사신론 would be 3 times as hard as a Korean reading Shakespeare in the original text. 
I am more than 100% sure that 0.01 percent of Korean would be able to answer when they are asked about the meaning of 효효.


----------



## Avant Gardener

Thank you so much!! I was truly stumped by this.

독사신론 has been difficult to read, but at least there are the 한글 translations available today. I have been going back and forth between those and the original 대한매일신보 series when I get confused, which was helpful but still difficult for me.

Thank you again!


----------

